# Free to air Satelite dish



## Delta (4 Aug 2011)

Hi Daughter, just bought a Ross Satelite Dish in Homebase. Seems to be tons of channels, but no Irish ones. Altho' don't think that would be an issue for her. 
1. Has anyone tried one of these
2. Who do you get to fit one.
Would be glad of any info.


----------



## Jazz01 (5 Aug 2011)

Hi Delta,

I have one myself (FTA), put it up a while back (one from Aldi / Lidl )... there won't be any Irish channels on the FTA. The english channels will be the main channels that you will get / .watch & also the movie channels.. 

You will need an indoor / outdoor aerial for the Irish Channels (rte 1/2/tv3/tg4) or a saorview box/tv.


----------



## Delta (6 Aug 2011)

Hi Jazz, thanks for reply. Will need someone to fit it. Where do I look for this info.


----------



## RMCF (6 Aug 2011)

Delta said:


> Hi Jazz, thanks for reply. Will need someone to fit it. Where do I look for this info.



Did she receive Irish channels via an aerial before? If so, she should be able to get the Saorview channels now as well, as long as the aerial is of decent quality.


----------



## Jazz01 (7 Aug 2011)

Hi Delta,

Assume it is the Sat dish you are inquiring about getting installed? What part of the country is she living in? I would think that someone from AAM in your area might be able to recommend someone, failing that, call into any TV aerial / repair shop. They should be able to recommend someone...


----------



## Capricorn 1 (7 Aug 2011)

Cay you get the irish channels without having a satelite dish or outdoor aerial?  My friend lives in an apartment where she cannot erect a satelite dish or outdoor aerial.  Will an indoor aerial suffice for the saorview?


----------



## RMCF (7 Aug 2011)

Capricorn 1 said:


> Cay you get the irish channels without having a satelite dish or outdoor aerial?  My friend lives in an apartment where she cannot erect a satelite dish or outdoor aerial.  *Will an indoor aerial suffice for the saorview?*




should work in strong signal areas.


----------



## Luternau (8 Aug 2011)

A sat dish is easy enough to install and lock onto a satelite (astra 28.8deg for UK channels). Where is your daughter living? May be able to help her out -privided it's not going on a roof.

Irish digital tv can be got on indoor aerial - assuming set top
Box or mpeg4 decoder in the tv.


----------



## Delta (8 Aug 2011)

She lives in Dublin 5


----------



## Leo (9 Aug 2011)

Should really be able to use neighbours' dishes as a guide there so. From there, it's a matter of using the box's signal strength indicator and adjust the dish position slightly to get the best possible signal strangth. 
Leo


----------

